# conversion mhz to watts



## TwoCables

This should probably go in the General CPU Discussions forum, although you're particularly interested in the i7, so even the Intel - General forum would be a good choice (but not both).


----------



## pkofman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
This should probably go in the General CPU Discussions forum, although you're particularly interested in the i7, so even the Intel - General forum would be a good choice (but not both).

So is it okay to leave this here as well? or would one normally delete the post here and move it. What is best or does it matter?


----------



## TEntel

hz = 1/frequency

watt=(voltage)(current)

There is no conversion between them.

_However_, as the frequency of the chip increases, heat increases linearly.


----------



## Eastrider

It's not justy about MHz. Also, there comes the voltage, for example.

Use this. Check "Overclock my CPU" and play with frequencies and voltages, you'll see there the watt power consumption.

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine


----------



## TwoCables

But this is the Water Cooling forum.


----------



## pkofman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
But this is the Water Cooling forum.









Sorry about locating this post here, but i wasnt sure where to post. I was trying to determine the heat gain based upon a mhz increase. This would then allow me to review various water cooler performance to see what might work best.

Thats why i posted here initially.

regards Peter


----------



## dixson01974

TDP = Stock TDP * (MHz / stock MHz) * (voltage / stock voltage)^2
Will give you a close watt that your cpu Will be running at .


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dixson01974* 
TDP = Stock TDP * (MHz / stock MHz) * (voltage / stock voltage)^2
Will give you a close watt that your cpu Will be running at .

there is nothing other than stock TDP..

TDP = Thermal design power...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TEntel* 
hz = 1/frequency

watt=(voltage)(current)

There is no conversion between them.

_However_, as the frequency of the chip increases, heat increases linearly.

Hz=1/s
T=1/f


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TEntel* 
_However_, as the frequency of the chip increases, heat increases linearly.

Not usually true in practice.


----------

